# Tool that shows 'cpu steal' percentage...sar



## mrtonyg (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm trying to find a tool that works like the sar command in Linux which is available in sysstat.
The sar command prints out the "cpu steal" percentage.

I tried sysutils/atop, since the manual states that it shows the 'steal time', but it does not show 'cpu steal' percentage.

Apparently, there was port that would have worked but the port has been discontinued: sysutils/bsdsar.
I tried searching online for the tar file for bsdsar but came up empty handed.

Anyone know of such a tool for FreeBSD?


----------

